# normal saw muffler mods



## abs111999 (Nov 23, 2020)

If you wanted to use a hot saw muffler design on a Stihl 034 ...what would you use?????not worried about looks or weight...


----------



## Ronie (Nov 23, 2020)

I've never owned a 034 but it looks like there is plenty of room on the starter side of the muffler for a pipe or hood. I would probable put a pipe in it pointed at an angle, I wouldn't put one pointed straight out at the wood.


----------

